

Startup's 'nomadic engineer' program lets developers work wherever they want - flippyhead
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/marissa-mayer-startup-launched-nomadic-engineer-program-developers-work/

======
hivemind-wa
There's a huge amount of value from the serendipitous interactions you get co-
located. Sounds like a deliberate approach to ensuring these kinds of
interactions "virtually" can work, though.

------
flippyhead
Definitely. It's been super interesting developing a culture that thrives in
both the world of the startup and the world of traveling. When you get it
right, it's fantastic.

------
pault
I work for pathable and live in Belize. It's pretty rad.

